# Dallisgrass?



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

Just making 100% sure before I go drop a bill on Celsius.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

I feel like so many times that Dallisgrass, goosegrass, quackgrass all get too similar for my eyes. What I think of dallisgrass is actually much lower to the ground and tends to run lateral rather than vertical.

Anyway, I can good control on grasses like these (in my Bermuda) with foramsulfuron or sulfentrazone products. I think topramezone would be a no-go since you have centipede. Nothing outside of glyphosate kills it dead but they will suppress it and hope your lawn takes over and chokes it out.


----------



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Lsuwhodat that might be dallisgrass, but I would want to see that seed head opened up. Celsius won't kill dallisgrass anyway.


----------

